# Nerites per gallon?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I've seen people suggest 1 for every 10 gallons, but that seems low to me. I personally have 15 in my 55.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it depends somewhat on the size of the Nerite. I've got 5x massive Zebra nerites in my 90gal and they keep it spotless (well other than some GSA on the front glass that grows more quickly than they can eat it since they move too slow... :icon_lol


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah -- gotcha. I am picking up 3 red-spotted and 3 Clithin Corona horned nerites this weekend but my 46-gallon was just set up, so food may be a bit scarce for them. I may drop one of each in my established 29g non-planted community tank until business picks up in the 46.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

The problem I've had with housing more than 1 nerite in a tank is that they lay those darn little white eggs everywhere, even on my MTS.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, the damned eggs are why I use japanese trapdoor snails now.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You could always feed your nerites- they love fresh veggies.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> You could always feed your nerites- they love fresh veggies.


Yep -- I plan to ask the seller what he/she is currently supplementing with.


----------



## BetaBerry (May 5, 2010)

dxiong5 said:


> The problem I've had with housing more than 1 nerite in a tank is that they lay those darn little white eggs everywhere, even on my MTS.


I have just one nerite in my 29g and he has laid eggs everywhere as well. Luckily the plants hide most of the "polka dots" on the wood, but he also laid a handful of eggs right in the front glass that I can't scrape off.


----------



## Scottso (Oct 2, 2009)

I find all these experiences really interesting. I have over 50 olive nerites spread over 4 tanks and while they do lay their eggs all over, it seems to be for the most part in very specific areas. On three of the tanks I have a decent amount of driftwood and most of the eggs seem to end up on the wood right where the wood meets the gravel. On the one tank that I don't have diftwood there are inevitably a few eggs on the glass, but they are almost always near the bottom of the tank.

All of these tanks are planted. I don't seem to see any nerite eggs on the plants themselves. They seem to prefer the driftwood or solid flat surfaces to lay. And after awhile they go away themselves; I assume it's because the eggs hatch even though they can't develop without salt water.

I don't really have much to add to the original subject of this thread other than to say I think it would be really difficult to overstock a tank on snails of any sort (they are much more resistant to harder living conditions than fish for example -- ask folks with pond snails), but I thought I would add my experiences with nerites and their eggs since the conversation seemed to go that way.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

BetaBerry said:


> he also laid a handful of eggs right in the front glass that I can't scrape off.


Try a razor blade?

Mine will lay eggs in long rows across the midline of my needle-leaf Java ferns. It actually looks kinda cool, I think.

For whatever reason mine never lay eggs on the tank glass- very polite of them, I think. :hihi:


----------

